

Docs make fewer diagnostic mistakes in teams, study finds - kevbam
http://www.modernhealthcare.com/article/20150120/BLOG/301209995/-docs-make-fewer-diagnostic-mistakes-in-teams-study-finds?utm_campaign=KHN:+Daily+Health+Policy+Report&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=15678432&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9ptnFL-1h1SGcLWRhtSDgXhRlW-c09OQ1sBjNfTAj-G9xlRMWsi0OFaQhNbWdS_nzs1VDqhr9tCM-vNweS3lZgvCyjYg&_hsmi=15678432

======
krob
It's like in software, code review helps eliminate many of the worst pitfalls
in doing stupid things. That is why the Linux Kernel is so damn stable,
because it has so many people looking through the code on every level.

I think doctors should be in teams, and in fact, to setup a practice, maybe it
should be the required norm, in order to practice, you must have a business
partner, who can compliment your skillset in your profession, especially when
it comes to the well being of others and their correct health diagnosis.

------
theVirginian
Dr. House certainly made a lot of mistakes and he worked on a team.

